#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  PTP com SPA3102 e PAP2T Configurado com sucesso! Agora preciso fazer um ramal chamar o outro. Como fazer?

## jadirf

Pessoal, sou novato em voip, mas depois de um fim de semana queimando pestana, pesquisando e com ajuda do suporte linksys, consegui configurar 2 atas para jogar a linha telefonica da porta fxo e recebe-la no PAP2T (quem precisar das config é só levantar o dedo que ajudo). 

Bom, agora, que usar essa rede como pabx chamando quando necessário apenas os ramais, no meu caso, 201 no SPA e 200 no PAP. Assim: quando quiser falar interno, basta discar o numero do ramal respectivo. Caso queira uma ligação externa, basta discar o numero normalmente....

Sei que é possível e conto com a ajuda....
Desde já muito agradecido...

----------


## erisvaldo

caro amigo dez mande se possivel a configuracao pois ja tentei saser e nao consegui obrigado desde ja

----------


## jadirf

Erisvaldo,
Veja o tutorial de configuração completo neste link
APOSTILA


Se foi util agradeça,

----------


## Nelbatista

Muito obrigado jadir a resposta para minha duvida estava tão perto.....
Agora só falta saber como fazer ele resetar automaticamente quando ele travar e manter a linha ocupada

----------


## uesleycorrea

Mandaê como vc levou um fxs de um ata pra outro via PTP.

----------


## fernandinhomineiro

Boa noite, Configurei de um lado o 3102 (a linha entrando) e do outro o pap2t-na. Eu consigo fazer as ligações normalmente, mas quando recebo quem liga chama, mas no pap2t-na não chama, e se eu tiro do gancho dá sinal de ocupado. O que pode ser?

----------


## gbovelar

> Boa noite, Configurei de um lado o 3102 (a linha entrando) e do outro o pap2t-na. Eu consigo fazer as ligações normalmente, mas quando recebo quem liga chama, mas no pap2t-na não chama, e se eu tiro do gancho dá sinal de ocupado. O que pode ser?


Estou com o mesmo problema... 
Consigo fazer ligações normalmente, mas quando recebo uma chamada, no pap2t ou no spa2102 não da ring. E se eu retiro o fone do gancho dá sinal de ocupado.
Help!!!

----------


## maxibelo

> Erisvaldo,
> Veja o tutorial de configuração completo neste link
> APOSTILA
> 
> 
> Se foi util agradeça,


Da uma olhada no link de destino da apostila ta caindo no site do ML...

----------


## fernandinhomineiro

Bom dia, galera. Consegui fazer funcionar 100% agora. Graças ajuda do amigo que postou o tutorial na internet, Jadir Ferreira, de Pirapora-MG. Ele é o cara. No tutorial dele ensina tudo, só a questão de receber a ligação que ele não tinha colocado. Vou dar um print no meu 3102 e o no meu pap2 e postar pra vocês. Blz?

----------


## fernandinhomineiro

Só pra adiantar, no meu caso eu coloquei no SPA3102 (o que recebe a linha FXO) entra lá e modifica:
em PSTN LINE -> "PSTN-To-VoIP Gateway Setup" -> PSTN Caller ID Pattern: 200 (o 200 é o ID do meu pap2t).
depois em User 1 -> "Call Forward Settings" -> Cfwd All Dest: 200 (o 200 é o ID do meu pap2t). Pronto, vai receber as ligações e transferir pra sua outra ponta.
Abração.

----------


## gbovelar

A Solução meus caros, não é vender conhecimento, pois aqui não é nenhuma escola ou centro de treinamento. 
Este fórum costumava ser somente para troca de conhecimentos, agora virou comercio. Fazem o comércio sem moderação.

Mas isso não vem ao caso agora... Compartilho a solução.
SPA3102 x SPA2102
*Ligar dois ATAs Linksys - Ponto a Ponto sem registro SIP*


As chamadas recebidas na linha PSTN SPA3000 PBX / toca o telefone ligado ao SPA2100.

O endereço IP do SPA3000 é: 192.168.1.10
O endereço IP do SPA2100 é: 192.168.1.11

Esses endereços são exemplos.
Substituí-las para qualquer endereço que você configurou seu para ATAs.
Esses Ips são para WAN.

*SPA3000*
"Admin Login" e "avançado".

*PSTN Line*

Make Call Without Reg *YES*: Isso permite que sejam feitas chamadas sem estarem registradas para um registrador SIP.
Ans Call Without Reg *YES*: Isto permite a recepção de chamadas sem ser registrado.


Edite o *Dial Plan 2*: “(S0<:192.168.1.11>)”. ip do remoto SPA2100. 

Isso configura uma linha que chama o ATA remoto utilizando o respectivo endereço IP na porta padrão do SIP de 5060.
É aconselhável utilizar Dial Plan 2 (ou qualquer número após isso)
“*PSTN Ring Thru Line 1*”
Se utilizar um telefone conectado a porta phone do SPA3100 e desejar que toque quando uma chamada é recebida através da PSTN, deixe-a como *"YES"*.

Se utilizar um telefone conectado a porta phone1 ou phone2 do SPA2100 remoto e desejar que toque quando uma chamada é recebida através da PSTN, deixe-a como *"NO"*.
Modificar PTSN Caller Default DP para *2,* ou o Dial Plan selecionado na configuração anterior (neste caso 2). Evitar utilizar a posição Dial Plan 1.

*"PSTN Answer Delay"* mudar para *zero*. 
Caso contrário, qualquer chamada recebida não serão transmitidas ao ATA remoto durante 16 segundos (como o valor padrão é 16).


*LINE 1*

“Make Call without Reg” to “*yes*”.
“Ans Call Without Reg” to “*yes*”. 


“Cfwd All Dest” to “*gw0*”. qualquer chamadas recebidas na linha VoIP gateway-0, que é o FXO conectado à PSTN.
Agora, quando o SPA2100 solicita o endereço IP deste 3000, ele é automaticamente encaminhado para a PSTN e do usuário remoto ouve o dialtone PSTN.


*SPA2100*

*Line 1* 

“Make Call Without Reg” to “*yes*”.
“Ans Call Without Reg” to “*yes*”. 
“Enable IP Dialing” to *“yes”.*
Isso permite que o ATA para discar usando endereços IP ao invés de URIs SIP, que é ideal que deve ser usado.
Modifique o *Dial Plan*: “*(S0<:192.168.1.10>)*”. No caso o ip do SPA3100.
Isso configura o que é chamado de "linha direta".
Assim, quando o telefone é retirado do gancho, ele disca automaticamente o número (ou endereço IP, neste caso) sem o usuário fazer qualquer coisa.
No exemplo, se conecta ao SPA3000 primeiro.



Pronto!

----------


## edu_uti

> A Solução meus caros, não é vender conhecimento, pois aqui não é nenhuma escola ou centro de treinamento. 
> Este fórum costumava ser somente para troca de conhecimentos, agora virou comercio. Fazem o comércio sem moderação.
> 
> Mas isso não vem ao caso agora... Compartilho a solução.
> SPA3102 x SPA2102
> *Ligar dois ATAs Linksys - Ponto a Ponto sem registro SIP*
> 
> 
> As chamadas recebidas na linha PSTN SPA3000 PBX / toca o telefone ligado ao SPA2100.
> ...


Alguem sabe me dizer se consigo fazer esse ponto a ponto sip com o SPA400 e 2 pap2
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...ta-entrega-_JM

Fazer o ponto a ponto de cada FXO(spa400) - Enlace Wireless - FXS(pap2) - Telefone Usuário ?

----------


## Good_speed

> Erisvaldo,
> Veja o tutorial de configuração completo neste link
> APOSTILA
> 
> 
> Se foi util agradeça,


Jadir,

Corrige este link da apostilia, pois esta caindo no mercadolivre.

Att,

----------


## balonecker

> Bom dia, galera. Consegui fazer funcionar 100% agora. Graças ajuda do amigo que postou o tutorial na internet, Jadir Ferreira, de Pirapora-MG. Ele é o cara. No tutorial dele ensina tudo, só a questão de receber a ligação que ele não tinha colocado. Vou dar um print no meu 3102 e o no meu pap2 e postar pra vocês. Blz?


Ola amigo estou com o mesmo problema de não receber chamada, só consigo fazer. Quando tiro do gancho durante a recepção da sinal de ocupado, se quer toca. Porem consigo efetuar chamadas normalmente. Se VC conseguiu resolver poderia postar aqui.

----------


## balonecker

Alguém tem a solução para o problema de o pap2 não receber chamada sendo que consigo ligar normalmente.

----------


## robson.allan

> A Solução meus caros, não é vender conhecimento, pois aqui não é nenhuma escola ou centro de treinamento. 
> Este fórum costumava ser somente para troca de conhecimentos, agora virou comercio. Fazem o comércio sem moderação.
> 
> Mas isso não vem ao caso agora... Compartilho a solução.
> SPA3102 x SPA2102
> *Ligar dois ATAs Linksys - Ponto a Ponto sem registro SIP*
> 
> 
> As chamadas recebidas na linha PSTN SPA3000 PBX / toca o telefone ligado ao SPA2100.
> ...


Fiz toda essa configuração e funcionou quando não tem nenhum redirecionamento. Porém quando faço redirecionamento aí não funciona. Coloquei um roteador comum para testar e redirecionei as portas 5060-5061(sip) e 16384-16482(rtp) e quando alguém liga o telefone toca eu consigo escutar o que a pessoa fala mas ela não me escuta. Também não consegui realizar chamadas. Alguém poderia me ajudar sobre como resolver esse problema?

----------


## EMALDOSO

Olá estou com o seguinte problema. Tenho um SPA3102 e um PAP2 Configurado e fazendo ligações normalmente, porém não consigo receber as ligações. Esses aparelhos estavam funcionado normalmente e de repente pararam de receber ser ter havido nenhuma alteração das configurações. 
Já verifiquei as configurações desse aparelho e não consegui resolver. O interessante é que nesta mesma rede tem um colega com os mesmos aparelho e com as mesmas configuração "eexceto os ip" e o dele funciona e meu não. Já troquei de SPA3102 e de PAP2 mais o problema persiste.
alguém já teve esse problema ou pode me ajudar a resolver?

----------


## Karonni

Muito boas as dicas

----------


## dimensaonet

> Muito boas as dicas


consegui fazer funciona com esse passo a passo

http://mk-auth.com.br/forum/topics/c...elef-nica-pela

----------


## dimensaonet

> Olá estou com o seguinte problema. Tenho um SPA3102 e um PAP2 Configurado e fazendo ligações normalmente, porém não consigo receber as ligações. Esses aparelhos estavam funcionado normalmente e de repente pararam de receber ser ter havido nenhuma alteração das configurações. 
> Já verifiquei as configurações desse aparelho e não consegui resolver. O interessante é que nesta mesma rede tem um colega com os mesmos aparelho e com as mesmas configuração "eexceto os ip" e o dele funciona e meu não. Já troquei de SPA3102 e de PAP2 mais o problema persiste.
> alguém já teve esse problema ou pode me ajudar a resolver?



amigo segue esse passo a passo aqui que da certo o meu configurei com ele ta 100% ptp distancia de 68km 2 radio APC 5M e 2 antena algcom 34 dbi 1.2M e ainda mandei 10 mega de internet junto

http://mk-auth.com.br/forum/topics/c...elef-nica-pela

----------


## EMALDOSO

> amigo segue esse passo a passo aqui que da certo o meu configurei com ele ta 100% ptp distancia de 68km 2 radio APC 5M e 2 antena algcom 34 dbi 1.2M e ainda mandei 10 mega de internet junto
> 
> http://mk-auth.com.br/forum/topics/c...elef-nica-pela


Valeu pela dica más o meu problema não é configuração. Por coincidência essa sema consegui descobrir o problema. Era os PaP2 que apresentaram um problema interno que fazia com que a ligação não fosse recebida. Eu tinha tentado em 4 pap2 e os 4 estavam com esse mesmo problema que possivelmente é causado por oscilações da rede elétrica.

----------


## Karonni

Ao invés de colocar uma linha de telefone fixo eu queria plugar no Ata uma interface celular da intelbras com um Chip da Vivo dentro!! Vocês acham que funciona da mesma Forma?

----------


## fernandinhomineiro

> Ao invés de colocar uma linha de telefone fixo eu queria plugar no Ata uma interface celular da intelbras com um Chip da Vivo dentro!! Vocês acham que funciona da mesma Forma?


Funciona sim, já fiz isso. Só que com outra marca de interface!

----------


## EMALDOSO

Olá pessoal.

Gostaria de Saber se alguém já utilizou outro aparelho no lugar do PAP2?
Queria saber pois estou querendo colocar um telefone IP tip 100 ou um ATA GKM 2210T da intelbras. Quero fazer isso pois estou tendo muitos problemas com os PAP2, pois vários aparelhos que utilizei queimaram algum componente dele que faz com eles não mais recebam ligações. Eles continuam efetuando mais não mais recebem ligações.

Por isso queria saber se alguém já utilizou algum desses outros aparelhos junto com o SPA 3102. Ou se alguém poderia fazer um teste com esses aparelhos para ver se funcionam, pois caso de certo vou fazer a troca dos meus PAP2.

----------


## fernandinhomineiro

> Olá pessoal.
> 
> Gostaria de Saber se alguém já utilizou outro aparelho no lugar do PAP2?
> Queria saber pois estou querendo colocar um telefone IP tip 100 ou um ATA GKM 2210T da intelbras. Quero fazer isso pois estou tendo muitos problemas com os PAP2, pois vários aparelhos que utilizei queimaram algum componente dele que faz com eles não mais recebam ligações. Eles continuam efetuando mais não mais recebem ligações.
> 
> Por isso queria saber se alguém já utilizou algum desses outros aparelhos junto com o SPA 3102. Ou se alguém poderia fazer um teste com esses aparelhos para ver se funcionam, pois caso de certo vou fazer a troca dos meus PAP2.


Você tem muitas linhas? Pois se tiver, compensa montar uma central ip da Intelbras a CIP 850. Utilizo ela, e é muito boa mesmo. Também utilizo Linksys, mas só pra um caso específico.

Linksys recebendo da Intelbras já consegui configurar e usar.
Mas Intelbras (TIP 100, por exemplo), recebendo de um ATA Linksys, não deu de forma alguma.

----------


## EMALDOSO

Minha é apenas 1 linha, mais já tive problema em uns 5 PAP2, ele queima alguma coisa o que faz com que ele não receba mais ligações...ai se continuar assim vou a falência, rsrsrrs.

----------


## fernandinhomineiro

> Minha é apenas 1 linha, mais já tive problema em uns 5 PAP2, ele queima alguma coisa o que faz com que ele não receba mais ligações...ai se continuar assim vou a falência, rsrsrrs.


05????? Ai o prejuizo é grande.

Está queimando na casa? Onde recebe a linha?

Melhor vc ter feito um aterramento bom e colocado um protetor DPS sairia mais barato. Gastaria uns 150 reais.

----------


## EMALDOSO

É na casa, creio que o problema seja causado por oscilações da rede elétrica, que tentei resolver com um nobreak, mais mesmo assim tive problema. Outro colega meu também teve esse mesmo problema, e estamos ligados na mesma rede elétrica. 
O aparelho continua funcionando, faz ligações normalmente porem não recebe mais as ligações.

----------


## thiagodp

> Fiz toda essa configuração e funcionou quando não tem nenhum redirecionamento. Porém quando faço redirecionamento aí não funciona. Coloquei um roteador comum para testar e redirecionei as portas 5060-5061(sip) e 16384-16482(rtp) e quando alguém liga o telefone toca eu consigo escutar o que a pessoa fala mas ela não me escuta. Também não consegui realizar chamadas. Alguém poderia me ajudar sobre como resolver esse problema?


Conseguiu resolver seu problema??
O meu está do mesmo jeito!!
O telefone toca, atendo mas não me escutam... Se eu teclar algum número, também não ouvem...
Também não consigo fazer ligações, acho que os números não estão sendo "ouvidos" pelo gateway

----------


## robson.allan

> Conseguiu resolver seu problema??
> O meu está do mesmo jeito!!
> O telefone toca, atendo mas não me escutam... Se eu teclar algum número, também não ouvem...
> Também não consigo fazer ligações, acho que os números não estão sendo "ouvidos" pelo gateway


Sim funcionou, tive que colocar o ip externo na configuração do aparelho, já faz tempo mas pelo que me lembro tinha uma configuração de "external ip"

----------


## thiagodp

> Sim funcionou, tive que colocar o ip externo na configuração do aparelho, já faz tempo mas pelo que me lembro tinha uma configuração de "external ip"


No meu caso, é em rede interna mesmo...
Ta estranho... Eu tinha 1 (queimou) que funcionava direito... Com esse não foi...
Vou abrir um tópico sobre o meu caso

----------


## fernandinhomineiro

Amigo, você precisa fazer funcionar dentro de uma mesma rede totalmente transparente (em Bridge)? Ou precisa fazer funcionar com 02 links diferentes, ou passando por NAT e tal?
Se for simples, ti ajudo na hora.
Mas se for um pouco mais complicado, tenho um amigo que pode ti dar um help.

----------


## thiagodp

> Amigo, você precisa fazer funcionar dentro de uma mesma rede totalmente transparente (em Bridge)? Ou precisa fazer funcionar com 02 links diferentes, ou passando por NAT e tal?
> Se for simples, ti ajudo na hora.
> Mas se for um pouco mais complicado, tenho um amigo que pode ti dar um help.


Mesma rede, totalmente transparente!
Inclusive, estes testes, estou fazendo NO MESMO switch !

----------


## fernandinhomineiro

> Mesma rede, totalmente transparente!
> Inclusive, estes testes, estou fazendo NO MESMO switch !


Se quiser posso dar um print em cada ABA de configuração dos meus equipamentos.
dai voce ve como está e faz igual.
Ou então faço um acesso remoto na sua máquina e faço a configuração pra você.

Só me falar!

----------


## thiagodp

> Se quiser posso dar um print em cada ABA de configuração dos meus equipamentos.
> dai voce ve como está e faz igual.
> Ou então faço um acesso remoto na sua máquina e faço a configuração pra você.
> 
> Só me falar!


Manda um print de cada aba do SPA e do PAP2...
To começando a achar que o meu SPA está com algum defeito...

Dá uma olhada no tópico abaixo, é meu e estou detalhando meu cenário e o problema:
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=184895

----------


## pinhais

Amigos, preciso de alguem para configurar meu sistema asterisk e meu sistema de telefonia do meu call center.

----------


## BITEWIFIADRI

Olá sobre o ramal, alguém pode tirar a seguinte duvida;

Como faço para chamar o telefone que esta conectado na porta phone do SPA 3000 apartir do PAP2T? (ligar como ramal interno)
Grato

----------

